# Impact driver Recommendations



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I have less than $150 to spend(less than that would be preferable.
I am considering some of the Li-ion 12v ones.
What do people think.

Thinking about black Friday specials.

I have a craftsman 18v cordless drill, I'd like to keep that for drilling holes and use the driver for mostly screws and the occasional bolt.
My drill struggles to drive 3" or longer screws unless I drill a pilot.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anyone own one of the smaller impact drivers that can weigh in if they like it or not?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I just purchased -got it last week- a reconditioned Hitachi 10.8v Lithium Ion impact driver (tool, 2 batteries, charger, case) for about $80. The thing is a beast for the size that it is. It drives 3" screws without hesitation. I was shopping by price, which was why I ended up with what I did and not something brand-new. 

I have used it to drive a few screws, and mainly got it for when I start hanging drywall - it's a lot lighter than my 18v drill. I really like the compact size and light weight. It wouldn't replace a traditional drill for drilling, but it can make a couple light holes without any problems.

I got mine from www.reconditionedsales.com (NOTE: not an advertisement or endorsement of them, just saying where I got mine).


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I've noticed that most of these type of tools don't have the adjustable clutch/torque settings.
I use that feature of my drill/driver all the time.

Is this feature not needed on an impact driver, or should I ne looking for one with this feature?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think I've seen that feature on an impact driver. Typically, if you are driving into something that benefits from impact - you would be over the threshold of the clutch settings anyway. If you need something with an adjustable clutch, look for a compact drill, not an impact driver.


----------



## jtitus07 (Sep 25, 2010)

I own the 18V Ridgid version, cost about $120. I like it, its fairly light and does a way better job at driving screws than my drill, and even has a nifty little LED light to light up the work area. Only downside is that it only came with one battery.

As far as I know, you don't need a clutch with impactors because of the way they work, but don't ask me to break it down to ya lol.


----------



## chrispy35 (Nov 4, 2009)

Is your Craftsman 18V drill one of the C3 tools? If so, why not get the Craftsman C3 impact driver that goes with the battery that you already own? You can by it without a battery for <$100.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think they make an 18v impact. They have a 19.2v
My batteries are shot anyway-one is being rebuilt now.

The smaller 12v Li-ion stuff feels great. I'm now thinking about a combo set with impact and drill/driver: this time of year its about the same price as just the impact.

Does anybody have opinions of the craftsman nextec stuff.
I'm hesitant to buy crapsman stuff. It seems hit or miss.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

This may not help you but...I bought a Makita cordless 18v drill a few years back...did not get the hammer drill version and now regret that..but I digress. For a number of years I had a Craftsman mini (9v?) impact driver that handled many of the jobs around the house ok. Prior to my Makita drill I had a Ryobi drill that I really liked for the clutch feature when using on screws..but again I digress. Recently I needed to some more high power impact driving so for $150 for the tool only I picked up this....
http://www.amazon.com/Bare-Tool-Mak...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1290486245&sr=1-2

It is one of the sweetest tools I've ever bought. Now if it's your first Makita you'll have to double that price to get the kit with charger and two batteries.....but once you are in....you can add tools for pretty decent pricing. The impact driver above actually does have three power levels which you were interested in. The thing is incredibly small and very powerful. It is a dream to work with. I realize way over your budget...but perhaps something to consider if you can work out the money. Good luck....and I will say...no matter which one you get...I now regret not having bought one many years ago. They are great tools to have.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

I've used the Makita impact drill/driver for several years now and like it alot. I can't compare it to any others as I haven't tried them, but I use mine almost all day, every day. It's an 18volt LI. You won't find a new one within your budget tho


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

Follow up:
I went with a bosch combo set. It included an impact driver and a drill/driver. (Ps41 and ps21 if memory serves me).
Haven't used em yet. The drill/driver has a quick change instead of 3 jaw chuck. Won't be able to use round bits w/o a chuck that fits in a quick change style collet.
It comes with a case that is soft sided and looks like it was designed for one tool.
It was $130 at lowes. That price is good through today (online only)


----------



## Hohn (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd highly rec the Bosch units. I've had an older 10.8V version (non impact) for awhile. It has performed wonderfully in the role of most-used tool in my house. I've used it mostly for small stuff (changing toy batteries, etc), but it's capable of screwing down Hardibacker and such without complaint-- plenty of power for most tasks.

For the bigger, stuff I have a Makita BTD144-- which is a dream come true in 18V impact drivers.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Hohn said:


> I'd highly rec the Bosch units. I've had an older 10.8V version (non impact) for awhile. It has performed wonderfully in the role of most-used tool in my house. I've used it mostly for small stuff (changing toy batteries, etc), but it's capable of screwing down Hardibacker and such without complaint-- plenty of power for most tasks.
> 
> For the bigger, stuff I have a Makita BTD144-- which is a dream come true in 18V impact drivers.


+1 on the Makita...just got that one this year....only had a small craftsman like 9V or something before that....wishing I got the Makita years ago....never knew how valuable a good impact driver could be.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I was able to get some good use out of my new set.
Impact driver=amazing. I wish I got one years ago. It put in a few lag bolts and drove screws effortlessly. It was also really easy to control countersink depth on screws.
If you don't own an impact driver-get one.
12v is fine for most things. Had to do only a turn w wrench to snug 3/8" x 5" lag bolts.

I am less satisfied with the drill-still agreat tool, just needs more speed/power. It is super small and lightweight, but I will probably use my 18v drill or corded drill most of the time for drilling holes.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

piste said:


> +1 on the Makita...just got that one this year....only had a small craftsman like 9V or something before that....wishing I got the Makita years ago....never knew how valuable a good impact driver could be.


I have had the makita 14.4v nmhi model for 5+ years, still going strong depite years of heavy use, but i'm reaching the point where i need to invest in new batteries or upgrade to lithium unit..... Love the tool, was worth every penny and then some


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> I have had the makita 14.4v nmhi model for 5+ years, still going strong depite years of heavy use, but i'm reaching the point where i need to invest in new batteries or upgrade to lithium unit..... Love the tool, was worth every penny and then some


FWIW....I'm blown away with how long the 18V LiIon batteries last between charges..long time.....as well as how quickly they recharge.


----------

